# OB hypo male Zebra?



## Lono (Feb 14, 2014)

I know it'was also an old topic. But I have what I believe is a Hypo OB male zebra, he bred with a female tangerine and had 4 fry about a month old. Now that same female has been carrying for about 2 weeks. This morning I noticed another tangerine female holding...Hoping that I get more fry. 
When do the fry develop blotches? haven't seen any yet.
Thanks


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Not for sure but I love the Hybrid OB's, I have a blueberry one, LOVE IT.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> Not for sure but I love the Hybrid OB's, I have a blueberry one, LOVE IT.


What makes you think they are hybrids?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lono said:


> I know it'was also an old topic. But I have what I believe is a Hypo OB male zebra, he bred with a female tangerine and had 4 fry about a month old. Now that same female has been carrying for about 2 weeks. This morning I noticed another tangerine female holding...Hoping that I get more fry.
> When do the fry develop blotches? haven't seen any yet.
> Thanks


Not all of the fry will get blotches.. but you can see them starting at between .5-1"... depending on the fish.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

rennsport2011 said:


> workharddieproud said:
> 
> 
> > Not for sure but I love the Hybrid OB's, I have a blueberry one, LOVE IT.
> ...


Well, let's see?? This forum species profile lists the fish I have as a HYBRID, LiveFishDirect SAYS the OB Blueberry they sold me is a HYBRID, and I really don't think my Tie Dye spotted fish is a pure cichlid from the African lake of Malawi. I could be totally wrong about this


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> rennsport2011 said:
> 
> 
> > workharddieproud said:
> ...


...and which fish specifically are you talking about?

OB Peacocks?

OB's occur in the wild, in Lake Malawi pretty regularly.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

To clarify what rennsport2011 is saying, yes, OB Peacocks are hybrids. However, they come from crossing with one of several species of Mbuna where the OB morph occurs naturally. If you check the profiles under the genus _Metriaclima_, you will see that these are not hybrids. The OP's fish is not a Peacock, but one of the less common variants of one of the _Metriaclima_ species. In the wild, OB males are quite rare, but selective breeding (which involves inbreeding more than hybridization) in aquaria has produced lines that are consistent in producing OB in both sexes.

Incidentally, the first OB Mbuna to be called "Blueberry" were actually _Labeotropheus fuellebornei_ males, back in the early 1970s. These were the first OB males of any Mbuna to be imported.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php, For Your Reading Pleasure. I have a OB Blueberry Hybrid Peacock, man-made, cross bred they are and I might add that mine is the best looking fish in my tank and one of the best OB's I ever seen. Read this too, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacocks.php


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php, For Your Reading Pleasure. I have a OB Blueberry Hybrid Peacock, man-made, cross bred they are and I might add that mine is the best looking fish in my tank and one of the best OB's I ever seen. Read this too, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacocks.php


Yes, those articles are about OB PEACOCKS... which are hybrids... but being OB doesn't make it a hybrid, there are plenty of natural OB fish, including the OP's fish, which is NOT an OB Peacock.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

rennsport2011 said:


> workharddieproud said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php, For Your Reading Pleasure. I have a OB Blueberry Hybrid Peacock, man-made, cross bred they are and I might add that mine is the best looking fish in my tank and one of the best OB's I ever seen. Read this too, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacocks.php
> ...


Yes, and surprisingly, many of the OB Peacock/hybrid hap strains have come from crossing OB Estherae with Peacocks, or SC. Fryeri.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting back to my ORIGINAL post, I was referring to MY OB Hybrid which is a OB Hybrid and I told the original poster that i didn't know what their fish was for sure. The articles talks about OB Hybrid's which are man made not natural which MINE is man made, cross bred. My fish is what I was referring to and every OB Hybrid sold on in any fish store or online or in any market is exactly that, A HYBRID and and NOT naturally occurring, thats why they called it a HYBRID cause it's CROSS BRED, that's what it means and MY fish is cross bred, there for it's a hybrid and I can't speak for anybody else.


----------



## Lono (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks all
the babies all look like Red Zebras...however the male has bred with the largest of the female fry..lets see what happens


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lono said:


> thanks all
> the babies all look like Red Zebras...however the male has bred with the largest of the female fry..lets see what happens


We have some OB Red "Albino" or hypo, or whatever you call them, develop from a wild line of estherae/red zebras... They look identical to your fish. Quite attractive.


----------



## Lono (Feb 14, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Lono said:
> 
> 
> > thanks all
> ...


That sounds great...when I get some more photos I'll be sure to post..
Cheers!


----------

